# problème avec facetime et imessage



## devignette (1 Janvier 2012)

bonjour j'ai l'ipod touch le dernier. je voudrais me co a facetime et imessage mais sa ne marche pas!!!!
alors voilà:
je mets mon identifiant apple et mot de passe, je touche connecter ,
il demande sous quelle adresse on voudrait être contacter, je touche suivant
sa mets verification sa charge a peine 1seconde et sa me remets sur l'endroit où on doit mettre l'identifiant et le mot de passe:hein:. 
voilà si vous avez compris mon message 
please help me


----------



## Mike1715 (5 Janvier 2012)

Salut,
j'ai exactemement le même problème que toi. :mouais:
Ça fonctionnait pourtant il y a quelques jours.. Je continue de chercher pour résoudre ce problème, je te tiens au courant.
Donne moi des nouvelles si tu réussi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h58 ----------

Je n'ai rien trouvé sur internet.. Mais j'ai réussi a le faire fonctionner. Mon ipod n'étais pas à la bonne heure. Je l'ai donc mis sur réglage automatique ( dans l'option : Date et heure) Maintenant ça fonctionne.. Bizarre.. 
J'espère t'avoir aider.


----------



## Marion2000 (2 Août 2012)

Bonjour moi aussi j'ai le même problème que toi ci quelqu'un peut
m'aider merci d'avance.


----------



## keshia71 (11 Août 2012)

Bonjour a tous,

Depuis que j'ai installer Montain LION  j'ai exactement le meme probleme que vous.
Facetime et imessage ne fonctionne plus.
Alors qu'avant j'etais sous lion et cela marchait tres bien (version beta pour message)

Quelqu un aurait-il la solution ?

Et si je formate mon disque et que je reinstalle proprement Montain lion cela ira mieux.
Car en faite je l'ai installer par dessus lion

Merci de vos reponses

Keshia

Bon week end


----------

